# How important is the GPA when applying for residency?



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

How important are grades when applying for residency? We are on a GPA system and I didn't do too great first semester- got a 2.9. So kinda worried.


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

bump.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you attending a Pakistani medical school?


----------



## thecalccobra (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Most med schools in Pakistan use a grading system where 50% is considered passing and getting anything anything over 75% is next to impossible. Residency programs in the US and other countries are already used to this by now, so having low grades even all four years still won't be a problem let alone just the first semester.

Just as long as you keep passing everything and get a high step 1 score in the end, you'll be alright.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks for this!


----------



## sonyasheikh (Apr 10, 2014)

ok if a person doesnt want to go abroad then what affect will the gpa have on his career?


----------

